# transmission



## malathion (Dec 14, 2004)

I have 2000 altima auto with 55K miles
I noticed it yesterday and again today, when I start my car in the morning the all the warning lights light up and then they go out. After I crank the engine the OD off light comes on flickers for a second and then goes out.
Why does it do that after I start the engine. 

What does it indicate, to my knowledge the OD light should'nt come on once the engine has started or if you press the button on the shifter. In my case it comes on for a second and then goes out never comes back on again as long as the engine is warm. the same repeats the next morning. 

The car otherwise is running fine no problems

M


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im not positive, but i beleive its just a self check. my g/f's does it as well. only when you start it though. doesnt sound abnormal.


----------

